# AI Aids Eyes : A computer vision system to remind operators to wear safety glasses



## kakittwo (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi there, I did a project on using artificial intelligence to improve safety. Specifically, it is a computer vision system that reminds operators to wear safety glasses. I have included a demo and the details of construction in the following article.

AI Aids Eyes : A computer vision system to remind operators to wear safety glasses

https://towardsdatascience.com/ai-aids-eyes-a-computer-vision-system-to-remind-operators-to-wear-safety-glasses-ba0a1fe51b0

What do you guys think about this project ?

Cheers
Chris


----------

